# Fertilizing screwup...maybe



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

I wanted to apply 1# of N per 1k sqft of property I have.

I'm using 13-13-13. I think I "calculated" incorrectly.

I applied 4.5# of fertilizer per 1k sqft of property.

Have I "miscalculated"?

#50 bag 13-13-13. (50x.13=6.5# each of N-P-K in the #50 bag)........ and then I "miscalculated..... I think.

Help????


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

4.5 x 0.13 = 0.58lb of NPK/ksqft

You are fine at that rate. If you really want 1lb of NPK, then 1/0.13 = 7.7lb


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What were you wanting to apply?

You basically applied a little over .5 lbs of NPK/M.

You're math looks right to me.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Bookmark this for the future: http://agebb.missouri.edu/fertcalc/


----------



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks all. I don't know what I was thinking but I'll use the excuse that I'm a product of "public education"

When I went back and examined what I had done, my calculations didn't "add up" (to get 1# N/ 1k sqft). Thus my request for help.

Don't know why I didn,t realize that if I apply 4.5# of 13-13-13 that the amount of N in that amount of fertilizer is just shy of .5#.

I will bookmark the above calculator.

Thanks again. Had me concerned that I really messed something up.......


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The easy math is to divide the amount you want (1lb) by the percent in the product (0.13). That gives you how much to apply.


----------

